# Crappie biting at Berlin or West Branch?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Are the crappie still biting? Are they still up in the willows and deep wood?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i heard of some being suspended by some light poles in the state park, dont know if its true or not


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit Nimisila this weekend. The big gills are biting out there still. Pinmin/waxworm or maggot combo, 2 ft of water or less, and hang on! Tons of fun.

Carl


----------

